# Tokina 11-16/2.8 on a Nikon D3100?



## jdong217 (Sep 18, 2011)

Some questions:

1. Are there any autofocus features at all?
2. How about metering?

I've been saving up for a while for this lens as my first proper UWA but I'm a little nervous about my focusing skills on manual. I always shoot in full manual but I'm very used to the autofocus


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 18, 2011)

I focused mine manually on my old D5000 without issue, you may find the same to be true manually focusing on yours. 

Metering works the same. You will* LOVE *that lens!!!


----------



## edddial (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting either Tokina 11-16mm/f2.8 or Sigma 10-20mm/f4-5.6mm. Which one better (end result quality)?


----------



## jdong217 (Sep 19, 2011)

One more question: even though auto focus won't work, will the camera let me know when I'm manually focused properly? Aka the flashing yellow dot


----------



## arcooke (Sep 19, 2011)

edddial said:


> I'm thinking of getting either Tokina 11-16mm/f2.8 or Sigma 10-20mm/f4-5.6mm. Which one better (end result quality)?


I would _definitely _get the Tokina if you're debating between  the two.. you will find f4 to be fairly limiting, especially if your body doesn't handle high ISO very well.  I own the Tokina and it's  an outstanding lens.  Higher price tag but worth it IMO.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 19, 2011)

jdong217 said:


> One more question: even though auto focus won't work, will the camera let me know when I'm manually focused properly? Aka the flashing yellow dot



Yes indeed and its simple to focus the Tokina


----------



## analog.universe (Sep 19, 2011)

I have the Tokina and it will autofocus on my body, and I manually focus it most of the time anyway.  Most of the time the subjects I shoot with a lens this wide are easier to manual focus.  Occasionally I'll take a weird portrait with it, and then auto-focus is nice, but still not necessary.

Also, the Tokina blows the Sigma 10-20 4-5.6 out of the water, and not just because of the aperture, the optics are much better.  Now the Sigma 10-20 f/3.5 on the other hand, is a formidable contender, about the same quality as the Tokina, just stronger in different areas.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 19, 2011)

analog.universe said:


> I have the Tokina and it will autofocus on my body, and I manually focus it most of the time anyway.  Most of the time the subjects I shoot with a lens this wide are easier to manual focus.  Occasionally I'll take a weird portrait with it, and then auto-focus is nice, but still not necessary.
> 
> Also, the Tokina blows the Sigma 10-20 4-5.6 out of the water, and not just because of the aperture, the optics are much better.  Now the Sigma 10-20 f/3.5 on the other hand, is a formidable contender, about the same quality as the Tokina, just stronger in different areas.



^^^^^that


----------



## Netskimmer (Sep 20, 2011)

I've read that the Tokina is actually superior to it's DX Nikkor equivelant but I have never used either lens so I can't say if it's true.


----------



## KmH (Sep 20, 2011)

It looks like you nee to be sure you have good image editing software, so you can correct all the lateral CA the Tokina 11-16 will deliver.

Pretty much all Tokina lenses are famous for their lateral CA.



> Tokina AF 11-16mm f/2.8 AT-X Pro DX (Canon) - Review / Lens Test Report - Sample Images & Verdict
> 
> Typical for most Tokina lenses it has one weakness: lateral CAs which are very high at all settings.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 20, 2011)

My Tokina 11-16 lens has much less aberation than my Nikon 35 f1.8G I had. And reviews I've read on the wide Nikons report "some" aberation as well.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 20, 2011)

Here are random samples of the Tokina 11-16:  Full-size sample photos from Tokina 11-16mm F/2.8


----------



## analog.universe (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, I definitely notice lateral CA on mine.  The Sigma does a little bit better, but suffers from distortion at the wide end in a way that made me prefer the Tokina.  When you choose a crop sensor ultrawide, it's really a question of which flaw annoys you the least....  If I never intended to shoot architecture, I probably would've gone with the Sigma.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 20, 2011)

The tokina is awesome. I know many people that own one and they all recommend it. The sigma 10-20mm f4-5.6 is okay for the price but i like fixed aperture. Now the sigma 10-20mm f3.5 is truly a gem if you ask me. A friend let me borrow his and it is very very nice indeed. 

Couple of sample photos I took with it.....



Disko/Broadfoot by DiskoJoe, on Flickr



club isis by DiskoJoe, on Flickr

This one was handheld....



 andrew broadfoot by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## jdong217 (Sep 20, 2011)

Awesome. Did you use any filters for the first one?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 20, 2011)

jdong217 said:


> Awesome. Did you use any filters for the first one?



I do my edit and get the colors the way I want then hit it with one these filters. 

Crossprocessing Curve Presets by =PederDingo on deviantART

I used #1 filter for images 1 and 3 (nothing for 2) and then adjusted the color curves from the preset. You have to tweek them a bit for each photo. but check the sharpness!!! It was that sharp right out of the box.


----------

